# .NET and More > Silverlight >  ComboBox Background?

## RobDog888

Ok so Im making my textboxes styled with a nice round shadowed look but when I apply it to the combox they round but dont apply the Background the same.

Anyone have any good styles or see what Im missing?

Thanks



```
<Border 
	Height="30" 
	Width="270"
	BorderBrush="White"
	HorizontalAlignment="Center"  
	BorderThickness="2" 
	CornerRadius="5" 
	Background="MintCream" 
	Grid.Row="4" 
	Grid.Column="1" 
	Margin="0">
	<Border.Effect>
		<DropShadowEffect Opacity="0.2"/>
	</Border.Effect>
	<ComboBox 
                 x:Name="cboRole" 
                 Margin="0" 
                 Height="30" 
                 FontSize="12" 
                 Grid.Row="4" 
                 Grid.Column="1" 
                 Background="MintCream"
                 HorizontalAlignment="Stretch" 
                 VerticalAlignment="Center"
                 BorderThickness="0"/>
</Border>
```

----------


## stlaural

I'm no silverlight expert but I remember reading somewhere that the ComboBox has its own style defined that keeps setting the background based on different states (mouseover etc...) and that you needed to define a new style for your combobox in order to achieve that.

An easy way I guess would be to use Blend, edit a combobox and copy from that.

----------


## Ablion

The first thing is that you should change the theme color of this form. Other things are that you have to change the text field length little bit small and keep the text in one line which has equally spaces in both ends.

----------


## dee-u

> The first thing is that you should change the theme color of this form. Other things are that you have to change the text field length little bit small and keep the text in one line which has equally spaces in both ends.


This thread is already 2 years old, I guess the OP has already solved his problem. =)

----------


## Ablion

ok dude thanks for reply.....

----------

